# Snow blower repair



## Gregoryj (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know where I can get info on routing belt on a snow blower?


----------



## BOUTYM (Jun 30, 2006)

What model?


----------



## Gregoryj (Dec 20, 2008)

*Model*

MTD, 5Hp.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Try here! http://tinyurl.com/7hy9ak


----------



## Gregoryj (Dec 20, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank's, That will help out alot. Happy Holidays to all.
Greg


----------

